# Wi-Fi sur iMac OUI, sur iPad mini NON



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Décembre 2012)

Ma borne Airport Express est au rez-de chaussée. J'ai un iMac au 2e étage avec réseau Wi-fi indiquant 4 barres = OK Mais mon iPad Mini n'affiche qu'une barre et souvent aucune , donc avec pas de connexion Wi-FI. Que faire pour que l'iPad Mini ai la même qualité de connexion que mon iMac ? NB: je suis (très) novice en connexions Wi-Fi, Airport, Réseaux etc mais je sais que quelqu'un sur ce forum me donnera une piste. je ne demande qu'à apprendre. Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je ne connais pas l'iPad mini.

Peut-être est-il moins capable qu'un iMac de capter un réseau affaibli par des obstacles (étages...).

Si l'iPad capte mal même quand il est proche de la borne Airport, alors il faut faire des essais en changeant le canal de la borne.

Car, selon les appareils, et l'environnement, certains canaux passent mieux que d'autres.
C'est imprévisible, donc il faut tester un canal, si pas mieux, tester un autre, etc...

Pour changer le canal, il faut aller dans l'interface de configuration (Utilitaire Airport?), repérer le choix du canal, décaler de plusieurs canaux, appliquer la modification.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Décembre 2012)

Merci Renaud31 et bon Noël à toi !
Alors, pour info, mon iPad Mini capte très bien quand je me déplace de 2 mètres au 2e étage (dans le sens d'un léger rapprochement de la borne). Dois-je quand même essayer de changer le canal ?
Ton avis svp, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Bon Noël également.

Franchir 2 niveaux (étages), pour du wifi, c'est déjà beaucoup.

L'intensité du signal au deuxième étage dépend de la nature des niveaux traversés, plancher simple, plancher avec faux plafond, présente d'une couche de béton ou non...

Ensuite les murs font aussi obstacle, et ce d'autant plus que tu les traverses en biais.

Si le signal est limite au deuxième étage, il se peut que l'iMac soit "bien placé" et reçoive bien le signal, alors que l'iPad qui est mobile le reçoit bien à un endroit, mal ou plus du tout à un autre.

Mais, l'absorption du signal par les obstacles traversés dépend aussi du canal utilisé.

Donc je ferais des essais en changeant de canal, oui.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Décembre 2012)

*Renaud31* me conseille: "_Donc je ferais des essais en changeant de canal, oui."
_
OK, je ferai cela prochainement et reviendrai ici. 
Mais au fait, il doit y avoir possibilité d'étendre mon réseau ? J'ai une 2e borne Airport Express qui traîne dans ma cave. Si je la place au 1er étage, ferait elle "relais" pour prolonger le réseau du bas vers le 2e étage ? 
P'tête ben qu'oui, p'tête bien que non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui bien sûr tu peux utiliser la deuxième borne pour étendre le réseau de la première.

La première "crée un réseau", et il faut autoriser l'extension de ce réseau.

La deuxième doit être configurée pour étendre le réseau créé par la première.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui bien sûr tu peux utiliser la deuxième borne pour étendre le réseau de la première.
> 
> La première "crée un réseau", et il faut autoriser l'extension de ce réseau.
> 
> La deuxième doit être configurée pour étendre le réseau créé par la première.



 Mais avant de me lancer dans l'EXTENSION je vais d'abord passer les CANAUX en revue.
NB: je li sur d'autres forums que l'iPad mini capte quand même moins bien le Wi-Fi ...
A suivre donc.
Merci pour tes explications


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

L'autre facteur de perturbation des connexions wifi, ce sont les interférences.

Là aussi, ça se règle en changeant de canal.


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2012)

Procéde par élimination et refais ton reseau wifi en te familiarisant avec les différentes otions proposée.

En cas de pépin, fait toi un reseau simple sans code afin de faciliter les tests.
Tu devrait pas trop galérer ... les reseaux wifi sont aujourd'hui tres puissant et les fréquences utilisées ne sont plus pertubées par les murs le métal ou un micro ondes 

Tiens nous au jus.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> les fréquences utilisées ne sont plus pertubées par les murs.


Là, tu rêves...

J'aimerais bien que ça soit le cas.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai testé mon réseau en changeant les canaux via l'utilitaire Airport: j'ai testé avec canal 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12 et 13 sans succès. 
Mais finalement, ne serait 'il pas plus rapide et radical d'acheter une AIRPORT EXTREME et de remplacer mon Airport Express par l'EXTREME qui devrait être plus puissante ... 

http://www.apple.com/fr/wifi/

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2012)

Je doute que la puissance soit en cause ..meme une simple freebox a une portée de plsueiurs centaines de métres.

Si déjà du patoge avec une airport express , tu va peter les plombs avec une extrem quand tu va voir les menus et la config.

Le soucis vient de l'utilisateur dans 90% des cas  , tu a du louper un truc .... prends le temps

Tu n'effectue pas tes test à 2 rue de ta borne ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Je doute que la puissance soit en cause ..meme une simple freebox a une portée de plsueiurs centaines de métres.
> 
> Si déjà du patoge avec une airport express , tu va peter les plombs avec une extrem quand tu va voir les menus et la config.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse "prudente". Alors j'effectue mes tests à partir de mon iMac qui lui est au 2e étage et dont le signal WIFI montre 4 barres (icône au dessus à droite). Donc iMac= 4 barres, iPad = 1 ou rien ... au même endroit. Le problème ne viendrait 'il pas d'une faiblesse de réception de l'iPad Mini, ne serait 'il pas bridé par Apple ? ...


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2012)

Possible que ton ipad est un soucis d'antenne ? ça donne quoi sur d'autres reseaux wifi ?
Peux tu tester chez un ami ?

Le mieux est de tester pret de la borne wifi , mais c'est clair que l'ipad n'a peut etre pas la même puissance de réception qu'un ordinateur mais même un iphone capte le wifi a plusieurs dizaines de mètres alors un ipad ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------

Possible que ton ipad est un soucis d'antenne ? ça donne quoi sur d'autres reseaux wifi ?
Peux tu tester chez un ami ?

Le mieux est de tester pret de la borne wifi , mais c'est clair que l'ipad n'a peut etre pas la même puissance de réception qu'un ordinateur mais même un iPhone capte le wifi a plusieurs dizaines de mètres alors un ipad ....
Tu habites pas un 800M2 duplex quand méme ;D ?

Quel est exactement ta config internet ?

Une box en bas avec un boitier télé ? et le boitier d'apple airtport express a l'étage ?

_PS / parfois , derrière une box , on met une feuille aluminium afin que le signal ne s'éparpille pas chez les voisins au niveau du mur .

-----------------

Une autre piste conseille de ne pas activer la fonction WDS
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/extension-wifi-airport-express-et-bbox-2-a-1026492.html
_


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Alors KAOS ma configuration est la suivante: au sol du rez-de chaussée un MODEM CABLE (VOO-Belgique) + une borne AIRPORT EXPRESS. Hauteur entre le sol du rez et le 2e étage: 8 mètres.
Mon iMac et MacBook Air au 2e étage = connexion nickel. Pourquoi pas l'iPad Mini ... that's the question. Mais quand je déplace l'iPad près de l'escalier (toujours au 2e étage) un signal existe. Quand je m'éloigne de la porte ... signal perdu. 
On me propose une solution que je ne connaissait pas: DEVOLO
http://www.devolo.be/consumer/5_dlan-200-avplus_starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr
Ainsi, si je comprend bien, je raccorde le bidule DEVOLO UN au rez de chaussée. Le signal Wi-Fi passe alors par les câbles secteurs de la maison. Au premier étage je raccorde mon Airport Express sur le bidule DEVOLO DEUX. Le signal WI-FI est alors diffusé du premier étage et devrait alors mieux couvrir l'ensemble de ma maison modeste. La borne serait alors équidistante du 2e et du rez-de-chaussée, puisque installée au premier étage... 
D'après vous cette solution "Devolo" est-elle insensée ou jouable ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Ce sont des boitiers "CPL".

Ca fonctionne très bien, à quelques réserves près, qui concernent l'installation électrique : le signal des CPL traverse très mal les disjoncteurs, et pas du tout les disjoncteurs différentiels.

Si par exemple, dans ton tableau électrique, les prises du RDC dépendent d'un disjoncteur différentiel, et les prises du premier étage, d'un autre disjoncteur différentiel, ça ne passera pas.

Si toutes les prises dépendent du même différentiel, mais dépendent de disjoncteurs différents, ce qui est très probable, le résultat est imprévisible : ça passe, ou non...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce sont des boitiers "CPL".
> 
> Ca fonctionne très bien, à quelques réserves près, qui concernent l'installation électrique : le signal des CPL traverse très mal les disjoncteurs, et pas du tout les disjoncteurs différentiels.
> 
> ...



Aie ! C'est pas encore LA solution ... car j'ai des disjoncteurs différentiels ... soupirs 
Bon, faut se faire une raison: les iPad mini captent moins bien le Wi-FI ...faut faire avec.
Amen


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Tu avais parlé d'une deuxième borne Express, que tu pourrais placer au premier étage pour étendre le réseau vers le deuxième étage....


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu avais parlé d'une deuxième borne Express, que tu pourrais placer au premier étage pour étendre le réseau vers le deuxième étage....



Oui, c'est exact. Mais j'ai lu que cette solution diminuerait les performances du réseau de 60 pc. Pourquoi en parle tu ? Est ce simple à réaliser pour un novice que je suis ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

J'en parle parce que tu as signalé que tu avais cette borne, et que c'est une des solutions possibles.

Pour la performance, ça dépend du débit réel de ta connexion Internet : si le débit des bornes reste supérieur au débit d'Internet, il n'y a pas de perte de performance.

Vois aussi si tu ne pourrais pas tirer un câble Ethernet depuis le routeur jusqu'au premier étage, et placer la borne là.
Dans cette config, pas de perte de performance.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> J'en parle parce que tu as signalé que tu avais cette borne, et que c'est une des solutions possibles.
> 
> Pour la performance, ça dépend du débit réel de ta connexion Internet : si le débit des bornes reste supérieur au débit d'Internet, il n'y a pas de perte de performance.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta suggestion. Je vais faire un essai comme tu le propose et donc tirer un câble jusqu'au premier. Je reviens avec les résultats.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------




AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Merci pour ta suggestion. Je vais faire un essai comme tu le propose et donc tirer un câble jusqu'au premier. Je reviens avec les résultats.



RESULTATS: *Amélioration au 2e étage !* l'iPad a maintenant une barre de Wi-Fi. Parfois même deux.
NB: j'ai allongé le câble au moyen d'un petit bloc (genre de hub avec deux entrées femelles RJ45). Pour avoir encore de meilleurs résultats, dois-je remplacer ces 2 câbles mis bout à bout par UN SEUL sans le petit boitier prolongateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> RESULTATS: *Amélioration au 2e étage !* l'iPad a maintenant une barre de Wi-Fi. Parfois même deux.
> NB: j'ai allongé le câble au moyen d'un petit bloc (genre de hub avec deux entrées femelles RJ45). Pour avoir encore de meilleurs résultats, dois-je remplacer ces 2 câbles mis bout à bout par UN SEUL sans le petit boitier prolongateur ?


Si tu peux, il est toujours mieux de supprimer un raccord, mais ça ne change rien à la question wifi.
(j'utilise ces raccords RJ45-RJ45 sans problème).

En fonction des endroits que tu veux privilégier pour la réception wifi, il faut choisir le meilleur endroit pour la borne, et même la mettre au deuxième si tu n'avais pas besoin de wifi au RDC, par exemple.

Ca dépend de la configuration de ta maison...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu peux, il est toujours mieux de supprimer un raccord, mais ça ne change rien à la question wifi.
> (j'utilise ces raccords RJ45-RJ45 sans problème).
> 
> En fonction des endroits que tu veux privilégier pour la réception wifi, il faut choisir le meilleur endroit pour la borne, et même la mettre au deuxième si tu n'avais pas besoin de wifi au RDC, par exemple.
> ...



OK, *MERCI Renaud31* pour toutes tes interventions qui finalement ont abouti à une réception Wi-Fi sur iPad Mini dans toute ma demeure et ce, sans bourse délier. Et grâce à ce forum et ces intervenants j'en ai encore appris. BRAVO !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Décembre 2012)

Je reviens encore ...  Comme on est ici pour apprendre, j'aimerai savoir si je dois cocher une case dans Utilitaire Airport.
Laquelle ? Et bien  quand on ouvre l'utilitaire Airport et que l'on va dans "Options d'accès sans fil" la première ligne est précédée d'une case à cocher suivie du texte "Nom du réseau 5 GHz ... et plus bas on lit: Mode radio: 802.11a/n - 802.11/g/n (automatique). Lignes suivantes: Canal 2,4 GHz: 6 et Canal 5 GHz: Automatique.
Pourquoi la case "Nom du réseau 5 Ghz" n'est-elle pas cochée ? Et quid si je la coche ?
:hein:
Pour info j'ai la récente Borne d'Accès AirPort Express qui prend désormais en charge le Wi-Fi 802.11n bi-bande simultané.
Mais c'est quoi le_ bi-bande simultané_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 dans la Doc Apple de configuration des réseaux Airport, p.27, on lit : 


_*Réglage des options d&#8217;accès sans fil supplémentaires*

Pour définir les options ci-dessous, utilisez la sous-fenêtre « Options d&#8217;accès sans fil » :

Nom du réseau 5 GHz : attribuez un nom au segment à 5 GHz du réseau bi-bande si vous voulez qu&#8217;il porte un nom différent du tronçon à 2,4 GHz._


Donc je pense que tu dois cocher la case si tu souhaites que le réseau 5 Ghz porte un nom différent du réseau 2,4 Ghz.

Bi-bande signifie que la borne utilise les 2 bandes wifi : 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz, simultanément.

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Apple_AirPort_Networks_Early2009_F.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Décembre 2012)

:hosto:





Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> dans la Doc Apple de configuration des réseaux Airport, p.27, on lit :
> 
> ...



Ah bon ! Ce ne serait que pour donner un nom différent ... cela n'active donc rien (j'oserai dire ne sert à rien :hosto: )
Merci pour ta recherche, pour le manuel et réponse rapide Ôh King Renaud31 :king:


----------

